# Charter or friendly fishing 7-10 or 7-11 PortA area



## CRM (Jun 23, 2015)

I've been trying to post for a couple of days , maybe I'm having issues as a new member. 

Long time lurker, first post. I normally participate in aanother couple of large boating forums that often refer bask to 2coolfishing. 

Our normal charter captain is booked during our visit in July. My fishing buddy's daughter is driving in from New Mexico and we usually spend a long weekend in Rockport. We take a head boat out for snapper on Thursday and are looking for a ride on Friday or Saturday, or even both. Also we are willing to fish afternoon into the evening. Looking for redfish, sheepshead, trout, flounder etc in the bay or wouldn't mind fishing State waters for bigger reds, kings, etc.. Would even consider a blue water trip. 

Fully guided pay trip or a friendly fisherman looking for full tank of gas money, boat washing, bait, and a full cooler of cold drinks would be great. We can supply all of our own gear as well. Experienced group looking for a laid back trip. 

PM with your ideas. 

Thanks. Mike.


----------



## CRM (Jun 23, 2015)

Wow 172 views and not a single reply.

Not even a hey welcome to the site.

So nobody charters here, nobody could use gas money? And worst yet, nobody here can recommend someone at least? 

The other forums recommended this site as it was more local, I also noted that our normal guide, Capt Mike O'Dell uses this site quite often. I thought this would be a great place to join and fish with others. 

Was I wrong?


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome to 2cool! You will probably get a better response in the general fishing forum for the bay crowd.


----------



## Bryan24 (Aug 31, 2010)

If you want to stab some flounder I highly recommend capt. Rick.

Www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

He is a member here.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

CRM. Welcome. Sorry for the lack of response. I agree with TexasSpecs. If you were in Matagorda I could prob help you out.


----------



## 99kilo (Oct 30, 2014)

How did it all work out CRM?


----------

